# Logrite Order From Bailey's



## Spectre468 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just placed an order at Bailey's for some Logrite tools.

60" Peavey
48" Cant Hook
Replacement peavey tip
Replacement cant hook tip
2 Log Jacks

Should be set for awhile!

Did I miss anything?


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 21, 2014)

The felling lever looks interesting...


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes. Yes it does. I have a nice assortment of K&H Red Heads that I use in conjunction with a engineers hammer for that task though. It's a great set up.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 22, 2014)

Ymmv, but since I got a baby-blue 3' hookaroon a few years back, it would really slow me down to work without it.
Has a nice shine worn onto the tip of the hook now.
Since a 4' blue cant hook arrived, the clumsy wooden peavey my ex gave me is available cheap. I don't do any river-driving- never did.


----------



## CoolCat44 (Apr 29, 2014)

great stuff! Perhaps a hookeroon?

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...-A-0700-Aluminium-Sappie-Hookeroon-700-mm.axd

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...appie-Hookeroon-With-80-cm-Hickory-Handle.axd


----------



## hamish (May 9, 2014)

You could have gotten all that stuff at your local Stihl dealer................and most likely cheaper.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 9, 2014)

hamish said:


> You could have gotten all that stuff at your local Stihl dealer................and most likely cheaper.



The Stihl stuff is just Logrite rebranded and painted orange. Average $30 more for the tools and $20 more for the log jacks, each, so thats an extra $100 for the Stihl labeled items, not counting the replacement tips. I got my stuff on sale at Bailey's, and I think I got and OK deal.


----------



## hamish (May 10, 2014)

Funny up here in Canada the prices at the Stihl dealerships are the same as Baileys prices and in some instances actually lower, without even taking into account currency conversions.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (May 12, 2014)

I bought my 60 in stihl peavey for 118 at my local dealer.


----------



## Spectre468 (May 12, 2014)

104.99 for my blue 60" peavey...


----------

